# VNV Nation Fans?



## Zehla (Sep 13, 2008)

Holy god I haven't been online in forever. When I'm not in college I'm working nights on the weekends. It's tiring. Very. Tiring.

Anyway.

My boyfriend let me borrow a mix CD full of VNV Nation songs to burn to my computer. I'm addicted to World of Warcraft, and have found that listening to trance techno while I'm playing somehow makes the game feel more "epic". XD. The problem is that I can't find the titles of all the songs because not all of them have lyrics. So if anyone here listens to VNV Nation, I need your help! I'm just getting into them and don't know 'em very well other than the fact they're awesome. Nothing quite beats hauling ass across a huge expanse of land on a giant tiger while blasting "Solitary" :D 
*
Unknown Song #1:*

It starts out with a clip of a newscaster talking about a "designer bomb". The rest is instrumental.
*
Unknown Song #2:*

Completely instrumental. The only thing I can tell you that'll help is that it is exactly 7 minutes and 4 seconds long. >_>'

*Unknown Song #3:*

Around 48 seconds in, something along the lines of this is spoken by the lead singer:

"They all shouted in strange guttural tones as the walls (can't make it out yet), seemed dead and deserted, all the lives and fortunes of its people..."

And I can't really make out what he's saying at the moment because he's talking fast and the song's kinda quiet. XD. It really sounds like a portion of something HP Lovecraft would write, but it probably isn't because it isn't familiar to me. 


There were three others that I don't know the titles of, that are different versions of the same songs made up of clips from some movie (people screaming, "Put the gun down!", and someone saying "Let me teach you about the chain of command, private!") but they didn't sit well with me on the rhythm and overall composure field, so I didn't rip those onto my computer. 


So if anyone knows about these songs, my OCD would thank you from the bottom of its heart! If I don't reply for a while, it's cause I'm super busy, but don't think you've gone unnoticed, I will check back here when I have time <3


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

heard of this band, aren't they some electro-goth-darkwave band thingy


----------

